#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  В Казани с 12 по 23 ноября 2014 года пройдет фестиваль Тибетской культуры

## Шерап

Прибывшие буддийские монахи из Непальского монастыря традиции Джонанг *возведут мандалу Ваджрайогини* и проведут множество ритуалов. 
Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет п*освящения Авалокитешвары, Манджушри, Амитаюса и Ваджрайогини*, а также дарует буддийские учения. 
Фестиваль Тибетской культуры носит исключительно благотворительный характер. Все собранные средства идут на нужды монастыря Джонанг 
Недон Тактен Щедуп Чойкор Чолинг в Непале.
*
Программа ритуалов, посвящений и возведения мандалы Ваджрайогини в г. Казань:*
http://http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24150

*Место проведения*
Адрес: г. Казань, ул. Спартаковская 2а. ТЦ «Караван», крайний левый вход, 2 этаж. 
Контактный телефон: 8-960-030-71-11. 
*
Условия участия*
Рекомендуемая сумма для подношений 200 рублей. Вход для инвалидов, пенсионеров и детей бесплатный. Студентам скидки.

*
Организатор мероприятий*
Буддийский центр "Джонангпа", г. Москва. Подробную информацию вы можете найти на сайте: http://www.jonangpa.ru

----------


## Шерап



----------

